# Hohe Stufe (30-40cm) überwinden



## DiaryOfDreams (28. Februar 2011)

Sooo, der erste Schritt ist getan - habe heute die erste Übung mit meinem AM-Bike geschafft die für mich gefühlt in Richtung Trial geht (natürlich aaaabsolutes Beginner-Level, aber cool fand' ich es trotzdem *gg*).

Dabei muste ich unter anderem zwei Stufen hoch die jeweils 15cm sind - gut, kann man noch fahren, bzw. mit anheben des Vorderrades normal überwinden.
Jetzt stellt sich mir aber die Frage wie es aussieht wenn ich vor hätte statt den beiden Stufen nacheinander z.B. direkt auf die größere Stufe zu gelangen. Was wäre da die am leichtesten zu lernende Technik?
Für'n BunnyHop ist mir das absolut zu hoch. Und im Wheelie käme ich wohl mit'm Vorderrad bis oben drauf, aber dann?
Gibt es da überhaupt 'ne Chance mit 'nem AM-Bike wenn man nicht vorher jahrelang getrialt hat?

Danke schonmal und ich bin echt happy gerade.


----------



## linus93 (28. Februar 2011)

also wichtig ist einmal, dass du einen rockring oder ähnliches zu schutz der kettenblätter hast. 
dann kann es schon losgehen.
im flat üben das hinterad vom boden zu lösen ohne die bremse zu drücken, dies kommt aus dem körper mit einem ruck nach vorne "kopfnuss" über den lenker geben.
hilft vermutlich die gabel härter zu stellen. 
wenn das klappt nimm nen hohen bordstein und steiger dich weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (1. März 2011)

linus93 schrieb:


> also wichtig ist einmal, dass du einen rockring oder ähnliches zu schutz der kettenblätter hast.
> dann kann es schon losgehen.
> im flat üben das hinterad vom boden zu lösen ohne die bremse zu drücken, dies kommt aus dem körper mit einem ruck nach vorne "kopfnuss" über den lenker geben.
> hilft vermutlich die gabel härter zu stellen.
> wenn das klappt nimm nen hohen bordstein und steiger dich weiter.



Das Hinterrad ohne Hilfe der Bremsen vom Boden zu heben ist nicht wirklich ein Problem - damit 'nen Bordstein hoch zu kommen auch nicht (siehe erstes Posting - 15cm Höhe sind auch okay). Und damit kommt man dann mit richtig viel Schwung irgendwann auch auf solche Höhen?
Dann werde ich mal fleißig weiter üben. Danke.


----------



## ecols (1. März 2011)

Trau dich, den Rest macht der Hinterbau..


----------



## 525Rainer (1. März 2011)

fahr auf das hinderniss zu und feder kurz deine gabel ein (puschen) um das vorderrad auf die kante zu lupfen. das muss quasi schon im schlaf gehn bzw nebenbei. du darfst keine probleme haben, weder mental noch körperlich das vorderrad auf die stufe  setzen zu können. und du musst es auch können ohne mit dem körper wie beim manual nach hinten zu gehn weil du den körperschwerpunkt vorne brauchst..
deine ganze konzentration gilt dem moment (timing) wenn das vorderrad auf die kante rollt. in dem moment puscht du das rad zentral und versuchst mit beiden rädern schräg nach  vorne zu springen. das ist ne schelle abfolge. rad raufsetzen, vorderrad liegt an kante auf und nach oben puschen. zack zack zack. schau das du im rythmus bleibst.
mental hilfts wenn du dir vorstellst du drückst die bremshebel mit den fingern nach unten und drehst das heck hoch. ab 20 cm funktioniert das und wenn du das optimalste timing hast, kannst du die technik sogar steigern bis zur tischtennisplatte. danach ist schluss.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (1. März 2011)

525Rainer schrieb:


> fahr auf das hinderniss zu und feder kurz deine gabel ein (puschen) um das vorderrad auf die kante zu lupfen. das muss quasi schon im schlaf gehn bzw nebenbei. du darfst keine probleme haben, weder mental noch körperlich das vorderrad auf die stufe  setzen zu können. und du musst es auch können ohne mit dem körper wie beim manual nach hinten zu gehn weil du den körperschwerpunkt vorne brauchst..
> deine ganze konzentration gilt dem moment (timing) wenn das vorderrad auf die kante rollt. in dem moment puscht du das rad zentral und versuchst mit beiden rädern schräg nach  vorne zu springen. das ist ne schelle abfolge. rad raufsetzen, vorderrad liegt an kante auf und nach oben puschen. zack zack zack. schau das du im rythmus bleibst.
> mental hilfts wenn du dir vorstellst du drückst die bremshebel mit den fingern nach unten und drehst das heck hoch. ab 20 cm funktioniert das und wenn du das optimalste timing hast, kannst du die technik sogar steigern bis zur tischtennisplatte. danach ist schluss.



Super Erklärung, vielen Dank.
Soweit dass das lupfen des Vorderrades praktisch im Schlaf funktioniert bin ich noch nicht, aber daran wird jetzt fleißig gearbeitet...


----------



## -FELIX- (1. März 2011)

Habe de auch mal ne frage, wenn zb ein hinderniss das 50cm hoch ist oder höher vom hinderrad aufs hinderrrad springen will löst man da die bremse kurz oder macht einen kleinen pedalkick bevor man abhebt??
meine es so wie im video hier..[ame="http://vimeo.com/12864377"]DannySwindlehurstRAW on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (1. März 2011)

Angelehnt an das Video von -FELIX- jetzt auch noch 'ne (wahrscheinlich) blöde Frage von mir. Wenn jemand so hoch springen kann mit dem Rad, müsste der dann nicht theoretisch auch ohne Rad so hoch springen können? Ich meine die springen ja fast senkrecht hoch und das ohne Federung oder so. Die Kraft kommt also nur aus den Beinen wie ich das sehe.


----------



## ecols (3. März 2011)

@Felix:
Der macht doch nur Sidehops in dem Video?

Aber ja, einfacher ist es wenn man die Bremse kurz löst. Man kann zwar auch statisch hochreißen, mit minimal offener Bremse ists aber immer etwas einfacher..

@Rainer: Bei deiner Technik bin ich nicht einverstanden. Das Rad nur hochzureißen ist meines Erachtens keine gute Idee, weil sich die Gefahr des Einspickens erhöht. Wenn man hingegen das Rad locker mit ner halben hochpedaliert (mit Körperhaltung wie beim Manual, extrem weit hinten) kommt man in Manualstellung mit dem VR auf der Kante an. Wenn man dann sein Köroergewicht komplett nach vorne über den Lenker wirft (Bremsen offen) kommt das Heck ganz automatisch hoch und man rollt drauf. Meines Erachtens die einfachste Technik höhewre Stufen zu erklimmen. 
Deine Technik klingt für mich eher nach "Polentippung", also ablegen des  VR auf dem Hinderniss und dann gleichzeitigem Abdrücken von beiden Rädern. Schöne Technik, aber schwerer. Geht aber auch mit lockerem hochpedalieren des VR. Wenn ich nur gleich das Video dazu fände....


----------



## Eisbein (3. März 2011)

jo, ich finde auch das ecols ansatz einfacher umzusetzen ist. Wenngleich es warscheinlich die weniger schöne technik ist, aber darum ging es ja nicht!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (3. März 2011)

Ihr meint also im stehen einmal stark in die Pedale um das Vorderrad anzuheben, ja? Das muss ich dann erstmal üben - bis jetzt will das im stehen absolut nicht klappen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (3. März 2011)

naja nicht unbedingt. 

Aber du kannst halt, wie beim Manual, nur eben langsam, das VR hochlupfen.
Dann bist du mit dem Körper hinten wenn das VR auf der Kante ist und nun kannst einfach mit dem ganzen Körper in einer ruckartigen Vorbewegung das HR hinterher ziehen!

Um das VR hochzulupfen ist das schwieriger aber ich finde das die bewegung danach dann einfacher geht.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (3. März 2011)

Ich werde es auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren und dann mal schauen welche Art mir am ehesten liegt.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (7. März 2011)

Du kannst das VR auch aus dem langsamen Rollen mit einer halben Kurbelumdrehung auf das Hindernis "kurbeln". Dadurch kannst du mit dem Oberkörper weiter vorn bleiben um das HR schnell genug nachzuziehen. 
Mit meinem Trialbike komme ich damit noch einiges höher als eine Tischtennisplatte.


----------



## Marc B (7. März 2011)

Hier findest du viele Trial-Techniken und Tipps:

*http://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/index.php*

Und hier zeige ich es an einem kleinen Absatz:

*http://www.fahrtechnik.tv/?page_id=596*


----------



## 525Rainer (17. März 2011)

ihr geht aber von euren skills aus. der bewegungsablauf, vorderrad drauf und nachziehn ist schon kompliziert genug für anfänger. wenn dann auch noch kurbeln dazukommt ist das nicht trialgeübte hirn überfordert. welcher abstand? welcher fuss? welcher gang?
ich fahr oft genug mit tourenfahrern. sämtliche trettechniken sind viel zu schwierig. 
und wenn dann ist für sie nach einer parkbank schluss. während sie beim hochziehn und nachlupfen wenn der bewegungsablauf an einer parkbank sitzt gleich viel höher kommen.
für eure trialbikes ist es normal dass ihr die ideale übersetzung fahrt, an die ihr euch gewohnt habt. ihr kriegt das vorderrad eh nicht mehr anders hoch mit den langen radständen und + tretlagern. kurbeln = präzise.
bei einem fullie ist es easy die gabel vorne einfedern zu lassen und das rad auf das hinderniss zu lupfen. gleichzeitig knickt die federung hinten ein und spannt sich vor.
der einzige der irgendwelche trettechniken auf einem fullie genauso wie auf einem starrbike kann ist chris akrigg. sonst keiner. anfänger tun ich meiner meinung nach ohne trettechnik einfacher. ich genauso. mit meinem fullie mach ich so gut wie nichts durch treten. viel zu störanfällig und die federung frisst energie während man beim bouncen die federung nutzen kann.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (17. März 2011)

Ich arbeite erstmal immer noch daran die Angstblockade zu überwinden die mir einredet dass ich das Vorderrad kaum auf die nötige Höhe gezogen bekomme. Habe es gestern aber mehrmal geschafft das Vorderrad oben abzusetzen - leider habe ich dieser Tage kaum Zeit zum biken und üben, ich hoffe aber schwer dass ich da nächste Woche wieder öfter zu komme. 
@Tret-Kurbeln: Da muss ich Rainer (leider) recht geben - ich habe das ein paar Mal versucht und direkt gemerkt dass das nicht mal annähernd funktioniert - da müsste ich erstmal Zeit investieren und herausfinden in welchem Gang ich rein treten muss damit ich weder durchtrete ohne das was passiert oder der Gang so schwer ist dass es mir den Lenker übelst verreist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

